# Orchestral Template and Automation



## Transients (Nov 7, 2018)

Anyone using Studio One?
I am trying to build an orchestral template with kontakt libraries.
How do you deal with recording automation and midi cc like dynamics and expression in Studio One? Are these set up and included in the template you use? And since there are 3 automation options to choose from, there are Track Automation, Automation Track and part Automation, which automation option do you prefer?


----------

